

Facebook VCs: We're Investing in Facebook Apps Too - nickb
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/07/11/facebook-vc-were-investing-in-facebook-apps-too/
They're promoting and "investing" into Facebook apps because they're major investors in Facebook and will benefit from Facebook IPO. More apps, bigger the IPO?!<p>In any case, it has nothing to do with them wanting YOU to succeed.
======
nickb
They're promoting and "investing" into Facebook apps because they're major
investors in Facebook and will benefit from Facebook IPO. More apps, bigger
the IPO!

In any case, it has nothing to do with them wanting YOU to succeed.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I'm also slightly amazed at the willingness of developers to create apps for
the Facebook platform, since it's closed and controlled by a single corporate
entity.

Have people forgotten (or are too young to remember) the days when MS
completely dominated the development platform, and the economic consequences
for 3rd party software companies?

The web app revolution is _supposed_ to be all about breaking out of that
pattern (which is why MS fought Netscape so hard).

